# XenServer, Linux Client and FreeBSD



## knotabot (Jun 18, 2009)

Will the Xen Server 5 Linux Client, from CD2, install in FreeBSD with Linux Emulation?

Has anyone tried it?

I believe the Linux Client only runs on 32bit systems.


----------

